# Trike of the Year



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

2 d grave if it still was in the game, have pics of all the bikes cuzz i dont know the last three ones


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2008, 12:59 AM~11353700
> *2 d grave if it still was in the game, have pics of all the bikes cuzz i dont know the last three ones
> *


I'm talkin about current ones man not past one show , tear down, and sell ones


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think legions trike will get it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11353731
> *i think legions trike will get it :biggrin:
> *


i told u guys...............wacth out :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 15 2008, 04:15 PM~11353829
> *i told u guys...............wacth out :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 04:59 PM~11353700
> *2 d grave if it still was in the game, have pics of all the bikes cuzz i dont know the last three ones
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



ill admit, that thing was pretty nice, but NO WAY it would take lunch money, even last year....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11353944
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ill admit, that thing was pretty nice, but NO WAY it would take lunch money, even last year....
> *



If you only knew what would of happen in VEGAS, but no cant tell cause it didnt go. But there is ROLLERZ ONLY member that I sold all my new shit for that trike that was suppose to of been there last year. So all I can say is watch out, its going to be interested


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 05:38 PM~11353972
> *If you only knew what would of happen in VEGAS, but no cant tell cause it didnt go. But there is ROLLERZ ONLY member that I sold all my new shit for that trike that was suppose to of been there last year. So all I can say is watch out, its going to be interested
> *


im not hating, i even said it was a nice trike, but, that rearend on lunch money came out and it was game over, shocked everyone and nobody could touch it...if a RO member bought your parts, thats cool, he/she will be getting some nice parts, the trike was cool, but i just really thing that even last year it wouldnt have won in vegas....i heard through the grapevine that it only won in houston by default.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11353972
> *If you only knew what would of happen in VEGAS, but no cant tell cause it didnt go. But there is ROLLERZ ONLY member that I sold all my new shit for that trike that was suppose to of been there last year. So all I can say is watch out, its going to be interested
> *


yes next year will be reeeeeeaaaaaalllllllll interesting


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 03:47 PM~11354031
> *im not hating, i even said it was a nice trike, but, that rearend on lunch money came out and it was game over, shocked everyone and nobody could touch it...if a RO member bought your parts, thats cool, he/she will be getting some nice parts, the trike was cool, but i just really thing that even last year it wouldnt have won in vegas....i heard through the grapevine that it only won in houston by default.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


The parts on 2 dgrave are still here, the new ones are gone to RO. That rear end is nice but its only 10 points. I would of made up for it on the display n body mods n parts. I aint hating its a nice trike but the trike game has stepped up this year.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 06:01 PM~11354120
> *The parts on 2 dgrave are still here, the new ones are gone to RO. That rear end is nice but its only 10 points. I would of made up for it on the display n body mods n parts. I aint hating its a nice trike but the trike game has stepped up this year.
> *


X2












im just wondering why Tony is worried about a trike hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 04:01 PM~11354120
> *The parts on 2 dgrave are still here, the new ones are gone to RO. That rear end is nice but its only 10 points. I would of made up for it on the display n body mods n parts. I aint hating its a nice trike but the trike game has stepped up this year.
> *


body mods???????????????????????? must of missed those


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pic's !!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11354161
> *body mods????????????????????????  must of missed those
> *


murals....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i pick lil devil. he has dope body mods, nice paint, and rims. and im pretty sure he's gonna get a love seat too replace whinny <(sp) the poo.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11354252
> *i pick lil devil. he has dope body mods, nice paint, and rims. and im pretty sure he's gonna get a love seat too replace whinny <(sp) the poo.
> *


did that one even qualify....


thats the lil 12" one, right?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

pic's damnit !!!! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11354321
> *did that one even qualify....
> thats the lil 12" one, right?
> *


yea the lil pink trike. i like it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2008, 04:39 PM~11354337
> *yea the lil pink trike. i like it.
> *


wont win. its not 20 inch


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO WIN THAT FOR MY DAUGHTER..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11354364
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WIN THAT FOR MY DAUGHTER..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you better get to building little buddy


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics??????????????????


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 04:47 PM~11354367
> *you better get to building little buddy
> *


CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 
IS MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE BRO......
BUT ITS NOT GOING TO LAS VEGAS SHOW.
JUST FRESNO SUPER SHOW ...............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 04:50 PM~11354388
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS
> IS MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE BRO......
> BUT ITS NOT GOING TO LAS VEGAS SHOW.
> ...


if you wanna win trike of the year you need to tear it down and start redesigning it now. it wont happen overnight. hope you got deep ass pockets


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:43 PM~11354357
> *wont win. its not 20 inch
> *


still a radical trike.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:52 PM~11354397
> *if you wanna win trike of the year you need to tear it down and start redesigning it now. it wont happen overnight. hope you goy deep ass pockets
> *


duece.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11354405
> *still a radical trike.
> *


lrm rules says toty or boty have to be 20 inch frames


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11354397
> *if you wanna win trike of the year you need to tear it down and start redesigning it now. it wont happen overnight. hope you goy deep ass pockets
> *


MY POCKETS ARE EMPTY NOW.....
I'M WORKING ON MY 66 IMPALA SS. 
THAT IS ALSO IN ROLLERZ ONLY WITH TRIKE BROOOO!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 04:56 PM~11354418
> *MY POCKETS ARE EMPTY NOW.....
> I'M WORKING ON MY 66 IMPALA SS.
> THAT IS ALSO IN ROLLERZ ONLY WITH TRIKE BROOOO!!!!
> *


if you are in rollerz then everything you own is. how old are you dawg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:54 PM~11354412
> *lrm rules says toty or boty have to be 20 inch frames
> *


dang.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 04:59 PM~11354437
> *if you are in rollerz then everything you own is. how old are you dawg
> *


i'm too old bro


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 06:54 PM~11354412
> *lrm rules says toty or boty have to be 20 inch frames
> *


I thought they took that out, letting 16 and 12 inchers in the race too?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

its very hard to vote without pics


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11354397
> *if you wanna win trike of the year you need to tear it down and start redesigning it now. it wont happen overnight. hope you goy deep ass pockets
> *


x2222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 04:09 PM~11354161
> *body mods????????????????????????  must of missed those
> *


Had more than him


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:35 PM~11355124
> *xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
> *



YOU THE ONE TO TALK. THATS WHY YOU DROPPED OF THE WEGO GOES YOU WERE SCARED OF FUNKYTOWN, YOU WANNA TALK SHIT LETS LET IT ALL OUT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11355301
> *Haha Im not the one who said I'm going to Las Vegas in 2007 then  calling out the Trike of the year champ..I at least back it up and have something to show and you have nothing so first build something to show and then talk shit .
> *



If my job would of giving me off I would of gone. I dont talk shit unless I can back it up. But you know it looks like shit when your own club down back you up. I should of listen to NATE and joined ROLLERZ in houston when he asked me.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

You should of join Rollez Only


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:03 PM~11355326
> *You should of join Rollez Only
> *



There's not a day that goes by that I dont think about it. 1 day you are cool and chill , then another day you all talking shit and making the club look like we aint shit. But I aint going to talk shit no more on here I m just going to close my mouth, cause it dont lok really good= right now


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wtf

trippin


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:11 PM~11355374
> *Your the one who makes the club look bad by calling people out,If you aint showing nothing why call others out just wait for the show and let the bicycle do the talk.
> *



For your information that topic was made just to hype things up. Me and BRIAN decided to do that.

Dont worry bitch, I get more support from everyone else than you. Oh yeah to make it official im calling you out for next year oh wait i might have to wait another year since it takes you 2 years to get shit done


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TonyO I want to apologize for fucking up a couple of pages of this topic, REC just open a can of ass that the entire EXCLUSIVE member will see what he thinks about them.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11355434
> *Haha your funny you will never get you projects done you have too many plus i dont need to prove shit to you.Yeah two years to have something nice something you cant get done.
> *



You proved enough. Just remember becareful for what you wish for. Only cause you brought out a nice quality bike after 2 years................. man i had already produced about 4 cars, 1 trike. BITCH YA TIENES PELOS EN LOS HUEVOS AREGLA UN CARO PERRO


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:24 PM~11355480
> *Haha your just mad because i stay true to bicycle
> *


You need to quit disrespecting this topic. This topic is not about us its about TonyO making a poll about which bikes are taking tittles this year, something you will never get


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

aflac


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

hijole


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11355508
> *hijole
> *


Wuz Up homie, how are those seats I sold you


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11355338
> *There's not a day that goes by that I dont think about it. 1 day you are cool and chill , then another day you all talking shit and making the club look like we aint shit. But I aint going to talk shit no more on here I m just going to close my mouth, cause it dont lok really good= right now
> *


man,u should of said that shit about building bikes being kiddy stuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:03 PM~11355326
> *You should of join Rollez Only
> *


we woulnd of let him join


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Aug 16 2008, 01:47 AM~11354031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LED belt buckle would have helped him win Best Mods dont yu know? :twak:


Drop Em I mean no disrespect I'm just messin with you but in all honesty you wouldn't have taken the title. You had him on display for sure and you had him on body mods by a few points but he had audio video, double pump set up in the rear, scissor lift, Best Upholstery, and a bad ass OG Able mural not to mention $4,000 worth of Hernan's engraving so I mean right there would have spanked your ass bro sorry.

Oh and dont trip about messing up my topic, it was interesting to see the truth coming out 


Back to the topic I dont see how a half assed trike (Legions) is winning so far. Nobody's seen his parts, nobody knows what kind of paint job or display he's going to get. How much faith do you guys really have in that trike that it'll get done the right way? Some of you must have seen it and some of you must have spy pics so post those bitches up and stop crying about no pics, if you got them post them.

Sorry I know Legions pumps out quality but lets face it that trike was half assed in Denver just to qualify and there's nothing wrong with that but to say its a title winner is a little premature at this point.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

For all those who say Mexica trike :thumbsdown: WTF is wrong with you? He lost to Lunch Money in San Bernardino case closed on that one. He has no murals, Lunch Money has him on display, engraving, plating, upholstery, pinstriping... etc. Mexica is bad ass and he does have Lunch money on body mods. Parts is a tie, wheels and tires goes to Mexica, and that's about it, pound for pound Lunch Money is still the winner.

As for Lil Devil trike its very bad ass but I didnt see any engraving :dunno: He still has to do the uphlstered seat on the back but I saw no audio video and Lunch Money would have him on plating, engraving, upholstery, murals...

Overall its a tie between Lunch Money and Professor X at this point.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11356978
> *Yeah ironically it won in Houston because of Nate (LIL PHX) who told the judges about Knight's Quest being retired and not able to win sweepstakes anymore but we all seem to forget that   Otherwise he would have lost his ass to a 2 time past Trike of the Year title taker even though the display made it look like a park n swap special :thumbsdown:  Damn title trike sitting on the ground with wood chips around it  :uh:
> You forgot murals, engraving, and upholstery bro you would have lost your ass in thos categories.  The Swap Meet Paisa belt buckle wouldnt have cut it :nono:
> For my member LIL PHX who is getting forgotten about in this topic.
> ...


Thanks for the support tony but like i told you at the show in phoenix that if lunch money beat me in my home state that i would be done with the trike and he did so i am done. Plus you know i have been working on the monte carlo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 11:59 PM~11357006
> *For all those who say Mexica trike :thumbsdown:  WTF is wrong with you?  He lost to Lunch Money in San Bernardino case closed on that one.  He has no murals, Lunch Money has him on display, engraving, plating, upholstery, pinstriping... etc.  Mexica is bad ass and he does have Lunch money on body mods.  Parts is a tie, wheels and tires goes to Mexica, and that's about it, pound for pound Lunch Money is still the winner.
> 
> As for Lil Devil trike its very bad ass but I didnt see any engraving :dunno:  He still has to do the uphlstered seat on the back but I saw no audio video and Lunch Money would have him on plating, engraving, upholstery, murals...
> ...



that bike bike looks bad to me from the paint,frame,engraving to the clutter


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11357032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn when was this??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 04:29 PM~11359995
> *damn when was this??
> *


Last night my house. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11357006
> *For all those who say Mexica trike :thumbsdown:  WTF is wrong with you?  He lost to Lunch Money in San Bernardino case closed on that one.  He has no murals, Lunch Money has him on display, engraving, plating, upholstery, pinstriping... etc.  Mexica is bad ass and he does have Lunch money on body mods.  Parts is a tie, wheels and tires goes to Mexica, and that's about it, pound for pound Lunch Money is still the winner.
> 
> As for Lil Devil trike its very bad ass but I didnt see any engraving :dunno:  He still has to do the uphlstered seat on the back but I saw no audio video and Lunch Money would have him on plating, engraving, upholstery, murals...
> ...


so are you asking opinions from people or you want us to tell you what you want to hear ? lunch money is bad ass, hands bad ass rear end but brown bike has alot more unique parts and the frame on the thing is crazy insane, lil devil has engraving but the original stuff he had iam guessing , i think the legions trike frame looks like crap my .02 cents


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK TRIKES!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11357032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good peace of ass right thayR


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we should wait and see  good luck to all the people out there going for the title :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 02:31 PM~11360009
> *Last night my house. :biggrin:
> *


where were you in the picture ahahah


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 16 2008, 12:54 AM~11356978
> *Yeah ironically it won in Houston because of Nate (LIL PHX) who told the judges about Knight's Quest being retired and not able to win sweepstakes anymore but we all seem to forget that   Otherwise he would have lost his ass to a 2 time past Trike of the Year title taker even though the display made it look like a park n swap special :thumbsdown:  Damn title trike sitting on the ground with wood chips around it  :uh:
> You forgot murals, engraving, and upholstery bro you would have lost your ass in thos categories.  The Swap Meet Paisa belt buckle wouldnt have cut it :nono:
> For my member LIL PHX who is getting forgotten about in this topic.
> ...



DAMM DAWG NO FAITH IN OUR CLUB U KNOW WHAT WE BRING TO THE TABLE WHEN IT COMES TO VEGAS......THE TRIKE YALL SAW IN DENVER WAS JUST TO QUALIFY....ONCE EVERYONE SEES IT IN VEGAS IT WILL GO DOWN AS ONE OF THE BEST TRIKES OF ALL TIME.........SO MANY PEOPLE ARE CHOSING THIS TRIKE TO WIN IT IS BECAUSE THEY KNOW WHAT LEGIONS WILL BRING TO THE TABLE NO HALF ASS DONE SHIT BY US........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11360492
> *where were you in the picture ahahah
> *


I walkd in after they took the pic(beer run)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11360682
> *DAMM DAWG NO FAITH IN OUR CLUB U KNOW WHAT WE BRING TO THE TABLE WHEN IT COMES TO VEGAS......THE TRIKE YALL SAW IN DENVER WAS JUST TO QUALIFY....ONCE EVERYONE SEES IT IN VEGAS IT WILL GO DOWN AS ONE OF THE BEST TRIKES OF ALL TIME.........SO MANY PEOPLE ARE CHOSING THIS TRIKE TO WIN IT IS BECAUSE THEY KNOW WHAT LEGIONS WILL BRING TO THE TABLE NO HALF ASS DONE SHIT BY US........
> *


x2. linville showed up with no paint, and nobody said it was half assed


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I think so far MEXICALI has it on the pictures, but really know one will know till VEGAS. Legions are always producing good shit and yall triker's going for a tittle cant let yall guard down towards them boys.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Is Mexicali going to vegas? He has had nice trikes before but never showed up.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think there needs to be another one on that list :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 16 2008, 07:19 PM~11361237
> *x2.  linville showed up with no paint, and nobody said it was half assed
> *


tonyO calls the legions trike half azzsed jus cuz he has no tnt cut parts on it...pluss the owners bro hands him his azz year after year n in the 16" class.....but i think tonyo will finally get it dis year after trying so hard these past few yearz

and it wont take much for mexica to beat lunch money(witch a very clean trike) since he only lost by a few point. none the less a win is a win no mater how manny points...

i wouldnt put it past nate to bust out a fully redone x trike...i would really like to see it n hope dat it would take the tittle


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:10 PM~11362135
> *tonyO calls the legions trike half azzsed jus cuz he has no tnt cut parts on it...pluss the owners bro hands him his azz year after year n in the 16" class.....but i think tonyo will finally get it dis year after trying so hard these past few yearz
> 
> and it wont take much for mexica to beat lunch money(witch a very clean trike) since he only lost by a few point. none the less a win is a win no mater how manny points...
> ...



I would too, but Lat time I talked to him he was putting work in his 79 MC


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:10 PM~11362135
> *tonyO calls the legions trike half azzsed jus cuz he has no tnt cut parts on it...pluss the owners bro hands him his azz year after year n in the 16" class.....but i think tonyo will finally get it dis year after trying so hard these past few yearz
> 
> and it wont take much for mexica to beat lunch money(witch a very clean trike) since he only lost by a few point. none the less a win is a win no mater how manny points...
> ...


i would like to score more points after adding 3500 worth of stuff to my sons bike. instead i lost 20 points :uh:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

which one is going to use the wheels in vegas, and display :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

dats a non issue is topic bro.....ive said its out of my hands since i wasnt there.....ive tried to call but get no answer from the people i need to talk to.....like i said im trying to help u as much as i can to see wat happened there


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

which LM show did it go to


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 16 2008, 11:23 PM~11362233
> *which one is going to use the wheels in vegas, and display  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn, gene's got THE eye, i never even noticed that shit before, kinda funny... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:23 PM~11362240
> *dats a non issue is topic bro.....ive said its out of my hands since i wasnt there.....ive tried to call but get no answer from the people i need to talk to.....like i said im trying to help u as much as i can to see wat happened there
> *


im not blaming you at all.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah ive been waiting for sumone to catch dat....u gotta look at the common factor in all three......MANNY has built and painted all three trikes.....so it aint hard for him to help his customer by getting loaner stuff for each of his wrk....all three should have there own stuff done by vegas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11362281
> *im not blaming you at all.
> *



kool...ive sent another text to him to try in get him to get ahold of u if he hasnt talking to u yet n try to get the problem resolved so it doesnt happen again


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:33 PM~11362312
> *kool...ive sent another text to him to try in get him to get ahold of u if he hasnt talking to u yet n try to get the problem resolved so it doesnt happen again
> *


its all good . next year will be a different story. i will not be any lower then #1


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: FunkytownRoller, SA ROLLERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., juangotti, LEGIONSofTEXAS, 51gjr, LIL PHX, Mr Minnesota

damn....
ROLLERRRRRRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 16 2008, 10:23 PM~11362233
> *which one is going to use the wheels in vegas, and display  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


oh u forgot the axle on the legions trike...it belongs to me...had it overnited to manny b4 the show :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:35 PM~11362330
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: FunkytownRoller, SA ROLLERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY L.A., juangotti, LEGIONSofTEXAS, 51gjr, LIL PHX, Mr Minnesota
> 
> ...


all rollerz and the judge :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11362327
> *its all good . next year will be a different story. i will not be any lower then #1
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT....BIG THANKGS POPPIN BABY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11362339
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT....BIG THANKGS POPPIN BABY :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


only if the world knew :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:37 PM~11362347
> *only if the world knew :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11362350
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SHOW STOPPER


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11362327
> *its all good . next year will be a different story. i will not be any lower then #1
> *



yeah maybe in ur class....i think chad is gunna take u out buddy...unless u repo ur paint on his bike...lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 11:39 PM~11362375
> *yeah maybe in ur class....i think chad is gunna take u out buddy...unless u repo ur paint on his bike...lol
> *


that bike WILL be there next year, but it will only be there to compliment what to come     


might use it on my display.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:39 PM~11362375
> *yeah maybe in ur class....i think chad is gunna take u out buddy...unless u repo ur paint on his bike...lol
> *


no im talking about taking over the whole wego tour. you will see beginning of next year, well maybe in nov :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:45 PM~11362435
> *no  im talking about taking over the whole wego tour. you will see beginning of next year, well maybe in nov :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: not in november, gives people too long to come up with ideas...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11362455
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not in november, gives people too long to come up with ideas...
> *


i challange someone(drop em) to beat it


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 11:46 PM~11362455
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not in november, gives people too long to come up with ideas...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wait a minute, i know what your talking about, hell yeah, november it is.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11362462
> *i challange someone(drop em) to beat it
> *


uhhhh...................NO, that aint gonna happen :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11362466
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 wait a minute, i know what your talking about, hell yeah, november it is.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i do it just like gene does............. myself :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:49 PM~11362477
> *i do it just like gene does............. myself :biggrin:
> *


gotta give ya props on that....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 16 2008, 09:25 PM~11362257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It place in Fresno l.g show and was lrm quilitfying show


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

legions all the way!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Aug 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11362587
> *legions all the way!
> *


x2..

them my ******..


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

thanx for the luv......gunna be repping for texas again dis year n vegas no titles for our chap but i club is running for one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11362689
> *thanx for the luv......gunna be repping for texas again dis year n vegas no titles for our chap but i club is running for one
> *


im gonna take 12 inch bike of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

oh yeah...hands down for dat one......but u aint part of my club i said no titles for my chap....lol......but i know u wanna be deep down inside....j/k


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11362711
> *oh yeah...hands down for dat one......but u aint part of my club i said no titles for my chap....lol......but i know u wanna be deep down inside....j/k
> *


its all good were all TEXAS baby


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:26 AM~11362745
> *its all good were all  TEXAS baby
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yessiirrr.....so is it gunna be loaded n the trailer ready to go when it comes to houston.....if it is does it come wit instructions on how to set it up...lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 17 2008, 12:29 AM~11362763
> *yessiirrr.....so is it gunna be loaded n the trailer ready to go when it comes to houston.....if it is does it come wit instructions on how to set it up...lol
> *


NOTE TO SELF: MAKE A CRATE!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yea make two notes...i need a crate too....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:29 PM~11362763
> *yessiirrr.....so is it gunna be loaded n the trailer ready to go when it comes to houston.....if it is does it come wit instructions on how to set it up...lol
> *


maybe. :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

jus make sure its clean if its going.....dnt wanna have to clean dat lil thing up also...might take to much time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11362795
> *jus make sure its clean if its going.....dnt wanna have to clean dat lil thing up also...might take to much time
> *


sits in my living room. never gets dirty


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Aug 17 2008, 12:03 AM~11362587
> *legions all the way!
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

not hatin but i dont feel that legions trike, it has some nice parts and all but the complete trike looks a lil strange...
i call mexica


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 17 2008, 10:27 AM~11364193
> *not hatin but i dont feel that legions trike, it has some nice parts and all but the complete trike looks a lil strange...
> i call mexica
> *



Looks strange cuz none of those parts go to it....there's a lot of stuff dat hasn't been finished yet.....mexica is a very nice trike and the owner is pretty kool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i really like the mexica bike, but i think its underachieving cause of its color scheme. don't get me wrong, the paint looks great, but all the bikes that are red, green, blue or whatever have an advantage right off the bat cause the colors really catch your attention.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*LUNCH MONEY TRIKE*








*PROFESSOR X TRIKE*








*LIL DEVIL TRIKE*








*MEXI TRIKE*








*LEGIONS TRIKE*


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

i am gonna half to go with the legions trike  looks bad ass uffin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

***** bros bike should look good with the actual parts its gonna have in vegas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

*FUCK TRIKES!!!!*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 18 2008, 07:53 AM~11370718
> *FUCK TRIKES!!!!
> *


X222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

GREAT TOPIC.....I REMEMBER SAME SHIT FROM LAST YEAR....THEN SOME ASSHOLE BUSTED OUT WITH A FRAME THAT QUALIFIED UNDERCOVER AND BUILT A TRIKE THAT CRUSHED EVERYONES DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!


I THINK THE BIKE WAS CALLED "LUNCH MONEY" AND THE GUY THAT BUILT IT JUST DID IT BECAUSE HE COULD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2008, 08:06 AM~11370777
> *GREAT TOPIC.....I REMEMBER SAME SHIT FROM LAST YEAR....THEN SOME ASSHOLE BUSTED OUT WITH A FRAME THAT QUALIFIED UNDERCOVER AND BUILT A TRIKE THAT CRUSHED EVERYONES DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
> I THINK THE BIKE WAS CALLED "LUNCH MONEY" AND THE GUY THAT BUILT IT JUST DID IT BECAUSE HE COULD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



The question is will we see history repeat itself ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2008, 08:06 AM~11370777
> *GREAT TOPIC.....I REMEMBER SAME SHIT FROM LAST YEAR....THEN SOME ASSHOLE BUSTED OUT WITH A FRAME THAT QUALIFIED UNDERCOVER AND BUILT A TRIKE THAT CRUSHED EVERYONES DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
> I THINK THE BIKE WAS CALLED "LUNCH MONEY" AND THE GUY THAT BUILT IT JUST DID IT BECAUSE HE COULD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


made everyone sell thier shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:08 AM~11370787
> *The question is will we see history repeat itself ?
> *


nope :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:08 AM~11370791
> *nope :twak:
> *



So I guess you think LEGIONS will win. Since you think LUNCH MONEY wont win again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:13 AM~11370820
> *So I guess you think LEGIONS will win. Since you think LUNCH MONEY wont win again.
> *


i never said who was gonna win. the best one doesnt always win. lrm is always rigged. look at the truck class last year in vegas. judges were paid off for certain trucks not to place


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:15 AM~11370842
> *i never said who was gonna win. the best one doesnt always win. lrm is always rigged. look at the truck class last year in vegas. judges were paid off for certain trucks not to place
> *



Who won that class John ? I didnt pay attention to that class. I though VANDALICE was a good runner up for that but didnt here who won.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2008, 08:06 AM~11370777
> *GREAT TOPIC.....I REMEMBER SAME SHIT FROM LAST YEAR....THEN SOME ASSHOLE BUSTED OUT WITH A FRAME THAT QUALIFIED UNDERCOVER AND BUILT A TRIKE THAT CRUSHED EVERYONES DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
> I THINK THE BIKE WAS CALLED "LUNCH MONEY" AND THE GUY THAT BUILT IT JUST DID IT BECAUSE HE COULD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2008, 02:43 PM~11360090
> *X 1984165161981491*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Aug 17 2008, 02:39 AM~11360682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legions guys sure get butt hurt don't they? :dunno: Hey if I wanted to i could take the title my own damn self I just choose to put mony in different bikes in different cateories


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11371959
> *Legions guys sure get butt hurt don't they? :dunno:  Hey if I wanted to i could take the title my own damn self I just choose to put mony in different bikes in different cateories
> *


Go for it, thats like what me n NATE have been telling you for the last year. But you just dont listen


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FUCK TRIKES


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Tony, I here Lady Deaths coming back to Supershow with more Upgraded parts, what do you think.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 AM~11370777
> *THEN SOME ASSHOLE BUSTED OUT WITH A FRAME THAT QUALIFIED UNDERCOVER AND BUILT A TRIKE THAT CRUSHED EVERYONES DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

brians the dream crusher :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11372725
> *brians the dream crusher :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Predator1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11372218
> *Hey Tony, I here Lady Deaths coming back to Supershow with more Upgraded parts, what do you think.
> *


I couldn't care less because i'm not bringing Tombstone out this year anyway, nothing got finished thanks to my plater fuking things up for me :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2008, 11:08 PM~11373198
> *:0
> *


i'm serious, this year Pirate bike is my headliner in Vegas


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:08 AM~11370787
> *The question is will we see history repeat itself ?
> *


does that matter....?????



will history repeat itself in houston again???? nope....your trike was nice, ill give you that, have so many times, but you gotta remember, you won in houston by default....knights quest 2 had you, and if im not mistaken a certain ROLLER reminded the judge that he couldn't win sweepstakes because he was already a two-time champ.....so he was disqualified and you convienitently slid into first.....definately not the way iw ould wanna win, nor a win i would be bragging so much about and for as long.....(example-your signature)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11373543
> *does that matter....?????
> will history repeat itself in houston again???? nope....your trike was nice, ill give you that, have so many times, but you gotta remember, you won in houston by default....knights quest 2 had you, and if im not mistaken a certain ROLLER reminded the judge that he couldn't win sweepstakes because he was already a two-time champ.....so he was disqualified and you convienitently slid into first.....definately not the way iw ould wanna win, nor a win i would be bragging so much about and for as long.....(example-your signature)
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 01:46 PM~11373543
> *does that matter....?????
> will history repeat itself in houston again???? nope....your trike was nice, ill give you that, have so many times, but you gotta remember, you won in houston by default....knights quest 2 had you, and if im not mistaken a certain ROLLER reminded the judge that he couldn't win sweepstakes because he was already a two-time champ.....so he was disqualified and you convienitently slid into first.....definately not the way iw ould wanna win, nor a win i would be bragging so much about and for as long.....(example-your signature)
> *


DAMN someone is butt hurt. No one was talking about me anyways. A win is a win. And im not braging you are just hating cause you cant say something like that.

Let me teach you something: HISTORY 101. If anyone wants to join in please do so.

*2007 - lil phx (NATE) sold the frame to Brian.*

" Are you following me so far"

*RO. Lifer (Brian) - beefed it up to win the tittle since it was already qualified by Nate.*
" Are you with me"

*Brian won the title in 2007 after buying the frame from his homie Nate. (Nothing wrong with that). PROPS..*
" Okay, the following is the shit that got you confused."

*Brian sold the trike to Old Ham over in the east coast. in 2008*

" Are you following me"

*Now Old Ham has the chance to win the title with the same frame that he bought from his homie Brian.*
THATS WHY I SAID WILL HISTORY REPEAT ITSELF. Caue 1 guy bought it after it was qualified and won, now another guy bought and now has a chance of winning it.

AND THAT CONCLUDES HISTORY 101. Thanks.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 02:22 PM~11373896
> *DAMN someone is butt hurt. No one was talking about me anyways. A win is a win. And im not braging you are just hating cause you cant say something like that.
> 
> Let me teach you something: HISTORY 101. If anyone wants to join in please do so.
> ...


all this hype for a trike thats not even going to vegas ...... :roflmao: 
no way am i driving 1752.18 miles 25 hrs 14 mins :roflmao:

and its OLDHAM ... AND Midwest not east coast


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 18 2008, 02:35 PM~11374019
> *all this hype for a trike thats not even going to vegas ...... :roflmao:
> no way am i driving 1752.18 miles 25 hrs 14 mins  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Sorry homie, is just people down here just jump the gun with out having alittle common sense you know. MIDWEST GOT CHA! That is a long way to VEGAS and the way gas is right now ! Dont blame ya


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 18 2008, 03:35 PM~11374019
> *all this hype for a trike thats not even going to vegas ...... :roflmao:
> no way am i driving 1752.18 miles 25 hrs 14 mins  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


you should show it at carl casper in feb in louisville :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

It aint dat no one is but hurt tony u wanna put peoples name out there saying we bringing half azzed shit...we will show u half azz n vegas......go back to making oversized parts n stead or trying to act like sumthing u aint on here


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2008, 03:50 PM~11374196
> *It aint dat no one is but hurt tony u wanna put peoples name out there saying we bringing half azzed shit...we will show u half azz n vegas......go back to making oversized parts n stead or trying to act like sumthing u aint on here
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:50 AM~11374196
> *It aint dat no one is but hurt tony u wanna put peoples name out there saying we bringing half azzed shit...we will show u half azz n vegas......go back to making oversized parts n stead or trying to act like sumthing u aint on here
> *


Say it to may face in vegas homie. I just call it as I see it. Two time trike champion sitting like a chump on a wood chip display? :nono:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11374315
> *Say it to may face in vegas homie.  I just call it as I see it.  Two time trike champion  sitting like a chump on a wood chip display?  :nono:
> *


i can see tony saying "say chello to my liddle fhriend"
:machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2008, 04:05 PM~11374370
> *i can see tony saying "say chello to my liddle fhriend"
> :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11374315
> *Say it to may face in vegas homie.  I just call it as I see it.  Two time trike champion  sitting like a chump on a wood chip display?  :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

GREAT FUKN TOPIC OVER "BIKES"


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Ill put my plaque down n say it to ur face....I dnt own knights quest either buddy but I can get u to d people who do own it if u want .....u still acting like ya hard homebouy u aint never been shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2008, 04:09 PM~11374408
> *Ill put my plaque down n say it to ur face....I dnt own knights quest either buddy but I can get u to d people who do own it if u want .....u still acting like ya hard homebouy u aint never been shit
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Aug 19 2008, 01:09 AM~11374408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 04:16 PM~11374492
> *:uh:
> *


hey i just eating popcorn and watching :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I got kettle corn myself


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2008, 03:09 PM~11374408
> *Ill put my plaque down n say it to ur face....I dnt own knights quest either buddy but I can get u to d people who do own it if u want .....u still acting like ya hard homebouy u aint never been shit
> *


LOL.......BUDDY :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAVNT HEARD THAT IN A WHILE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 18 2008, 04:25 PM~11374581
> *I got kettle corn myself
> *


that always gets in my teeth :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 04:22 PM~11373896
> *DAMN someone is butt hurt. No one was talking about me anyways. A win is a win. And im not braging you are just hating cause you cant say something like that.
> 
> *


you sure??? if i wanted to, i could sit here and brag about how i swept Texas in 80's Street class in 2005...but you dont see that bullshit in my signature...thats right homie, first in Dallas, first in Houston, first in San Antonio....couldn't nobody fuck with me in the street class...so if you got your facts straight you would see that, in actuality, i CAN say something like that, but why????? 2005 is gone, and won't ever come back, jsut like 2007 is gone....along with your trike...so get over it homie...you won, by default, but YES you did win...big deal.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11375347
> *you sure??? if i wanted to, i could sit here and brag about how i swept Texas in 80's Street class in 2005...but you dont see that bullshit in my signature...thats right homie, first in Dallas, first in Houston, first in San Antonio....couldn't nobody fuck with me in the street class...so if you got your facts straight you would see that, in actuality, i CAN say something like that, but why????? 2005 is gone, and won't ever come back, jsut like 2007 is gone....along with your trike...so get over it homie...you won, by default, but YES you did win...big deal.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You should put that on your sig. it meens alot. To me it does cause LRM aint coming back to TEXAS.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY LRM club of the year for how many years now????? top that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 05:01 PM~11375438
> *ROLLERZ ONLY  LRM club of the year for how many years now?????  top that
> *


 :twak: We not talking about clubs.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11375448
> *:twak:  We not talking about clubs.
> *


fuck it . i wish you would go to temple this weekend. :buttkick:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 06:56 PM~11375393
> *You should put that on your sig. it meens alot. To me it does cause LRM aint coming back to TEXAS.
> *


they'll be back....


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 06:22 PM~11376137
> *they'll be back....
> *


What i hear is that TX will be added to next years tour. :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11376404
> *What i hear is that TX will be added to next years tour. :0
> *


TEXAS will have a big part in this years finally :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:50 PM~11376438
> *TEXAS will have a big part in this years finally :0  :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

everyone take a deep breath and enjoy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11376404
> *What i hear is that TX will be added to next years tour. :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 06:50 PM~11376438
> *TEXAS will have a big part in this years finally :0  :0
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Legions is at the top but I dont see that bike takin TOTY...
it looks so unfinished in my eyes...
all the parts on it are top of the line but they just dont fit in right


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Ummmm....they not suppose to fit in....jus qualifing the frame buddy....there's parts from bot at least two other bikes on it there


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 24 2008, 06:18 PM~11425780
> *Legions is at the top but I dont see that bike takin TOTY...
> it looks so unfinished in my eyes...
> all the parts on it are top of the line but they just dont fit in right
> *



if u would look at the rest of the topic u probably wouldn't have said something that has already been discussed........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

so who is really gonna win? no more sneek peaks. post the finished pics


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HONESTLY I THINK............................................................ NATE. PROFESSOR X WILL WIN.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

no one has seen them so really nobody knows


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11826452
> *HONESTLY I THINK............................................................ NATE. PROFESSOR X WILL WIN.
> *


finally we agree on something


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:07 PM~11827105
> *finally we agree on something
> *



I always agreed with your work, I was just having fun messing with you. You going to VEGAS or are you already there?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:09 PM~11827123
> *I always agreed with your work, I was just having fun messing with you. You going to VEGAS or are you already there?
> *


im not going.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:11 PM~11827132
> *im not going.
> *


Yeah just read it in your topic. There's always next year bro, I guess Chad is the only TEXAS HEAVY HITTER going to VEGAS? Since the LEGIONS line-up for TEXAS wasnt able to make either?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:11 PM~11827132
> *im not going.
> *


dang you would of killed the comp.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:12 PM~11827144
> *Yeah just read it in your topic. There's always next year bro, I guess Chad is the only TEXAS HEAVY HITTER going to VEGAS? Since the LEGIONS line-up for TEXAS wasnt able to make either?
> *


ive been the last 5 years towing the big ass trailer. it gets old fast


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11827155
> *dang you would of killed the comp.
> *


i know this so why spend thousands for a 10 dollar trophy. i hope i get one for lil build off


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is lunch money showing again ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:15 PM~11827165
> *ive been the last 5 years towing the big ass trailer. it gets old fast
> *



Well take a break this year, hopefully next year we will drink some cold-ice CORONA's


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 09:12 PM~11827144
> *Yeah just read it in your topic. There's always next year bro, I guess Chad is the only TEXAS HEAVY HITTER going to VEGAS? Since the LEGIONS line-up for TEXAS wasnt able to make either?
> *


dont forget cali


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11827179
> *is lunch money showing again ?
> *


yep. ive had my hands on a few of the year projects latley. just waiting for them to get to vegas so i can post pics :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 9 2008, 08:21 PM~11827214
> *dont forget cali
> *


WE TALKING ABOUT TEXAS HOMIE.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11827223
> *WE TALKING ABOUT TEXAS HOMIE.
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, LEGIONSofTEXAS

heres TEXAS :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:27 PM~11827259
> *SA ROLLERZ,  LEGIONSofTEXAS
> 
> heres TEXAS    :0  :0  :0
> *



:cheesy: TEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXAS


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:22 PM~11827217
> *yep.  ive had my hands on a few of the year projects latley. just waiting for them to get to vegas so i can post pics :0
> *


cant wait to see some awesome work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2008, 08:36 PM~11827352
> *cant wait to see some awesome work
> *


ill post them tomorrow afternoon. since they will be set up tomorrow in vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 15 2008, 10:56 PM~11356989
> *
> 
> 
> ...




































good luck nate


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 05:02 AM~11829076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I TOLD YOU........ NATE. After I talked to him on the phone. I just knew it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: NICE!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

That aint all the pics. I got a few of them myself. I had a little bit of a hand in this deal as well. I know for a fact my boy has a real good chance. I'm about 100 miles from Vegas now. Will post them when we get there. Good luck Nate. This looks to be your year.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NATE!!!! DO YOUR THING HOMIE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice.....i dont like 3d but this one looks proper!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 10 2008, 06:48 AM~11829255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 10 2008, 05:54 AM~11829276
> *That aint all the pics. I got a few of them myself. I had a little bit of a hand in this deal as well. I know for a fact my boy has a real good chance. I'm about 100 miles from Vegas now. Will post them when we get there. Good luck Nate. This looks to be your year.
> *


last minute and i mean last minute engraving by funky styles :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:02 AM~11829076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like plastic


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:around:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 11 2008, 08:22 AM~11835805
> *:around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That lil tiger trike didnt qualify for vegas huh?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 01:11 AM~11836589
> *That lil tiger trike didnt qualify for vegas huh?
> *


 :yes: he qualified at the LG show in fresno... he said that he was going to change most of the parts :dunno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this topic is gay.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 11 2008, 04:21 PM~11839425
> *this topic is gay.
> *


just like you


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Legions trike is taken it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11839905
> *Legions trike is taken it.
> *


post pics then lets see it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I GUESS WE ALL GOT A WAKE UP CALL ON BOTH BIKE & TRIKE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2008, 05:18 PM~11852163
> *I GUESS WE ALL GOT A WAKE UP CALL ON BOTH BIKE & TRIKE.
> *


some people more then others.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11852163
> *I GUESS WE ALL GOT A WAKE UP CALL ON BOTH BIKE & TRIKE.
> *


would have liked to see different color on professor x.... wasnt feeling that color combo.
needs wheels...

i did vote for mexica, i like the parts...does it have audio or video?

still havent scene good detail pics of the legions trike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i voted for mexica =P everyone else would have if theyd seen it in person


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i think x should of won

did the 12in trike go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11852237
> *i voted for mexica =P everyone else would have if theyd seen it in person
> *


yup


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

legions trike cus i heard its not as clutterd as it looks like


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Legions Trike At Vegas
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11902679
> *Legions Trike At Vegas
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Oct 13 2008, 07:26 PM~11852237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me. mexica got store bought parts all over it. mufflers, fenders, steeringwheel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its going to be interesting next year if that 12" trike competes.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 06:45 PM~11905497
> *Its going to be interesting next year if that 12" trike competes.
> *


yup but trike of the year is only for 20'' it always has been


----------

